# No bearing for drive cable on axle?



## jbtvt (Dec 29, 2016)

Does anyone know if something is missing or misrouted here, or if this snowblower was designed with the drive/friction disc cable running right over the axle? The plastic sheath is worn through but cable still seems in decent condition, doesn't look like anything is missing on the parts diagram but hard to tell


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

over!!


----------



## jbtvt (Dec 29, 2016)

It's a Gardenway 10/24, btw








PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Its on the wrong side of the axle, won't last long there.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

definitely on the wrong side of the axle. also you may want to keep an eye on the rubber friction wheel. it looks like it is starting to get a bit low on rubber. its cheaper to fix something like that before it becomes metal on metal


----------

